# Life and death struggle fishing report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Got to the the ramp at 0 dark -30 this morning. Prepped boat for a windy day. Something catches my eye on the ramp. A snake with a elver (baby eel) in its mouth slithers up the ramp head way up in the air. Almost looked like a big cobra in the dark. Any way the eel is biting the head of the snake and the snake is getting pissed off. It tosses the eel up the ramp and tries to grab it by the head to slide it down. But instead he gets the tail and the eel wrap-es his slimy self around the snakes head. The struggle goes on for 20 minutes till the snakes releases the eel again and tries to constrict it. Again the eel wins. Last I saw of them the snake had the eel sideways and was swimming away. 










Back to the fishing report.....

We caught lots of nice blues and one flat head but most where under 20 lbs. 










Wind got the best of us so by noon it was over. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------

